# Any one rent with EuropCar recently in Mexico?



## CatLovers (Jan 23, 2010)

We normally rent with Avis in Mexico and we like them because they include the compulsory TPL (Third Party Liability) in their price quote.  Because we have all the other insurance covered with our credit card, the price quote we get on the Internet is the exact price we pay when we get to the counter.  

However, this time, for a variety of reasons, we're considering renting with EuropCar.  Anyone rented with them recently in Mexico?  Is TPL included in their quoted rate, or did they insist that you buy additional insurance coverage when you went to sign the paperwork?

Just for information for others reading this thread, Alamo in Mexico used to quote a price online and then add a $10 per day TPL when you went to the counter.  However, I just  checked Alamo online, and it looks like they're now including the TPL in the online quote as well.


----------



## skim118 (Jan 23, 2010)

We rented from Europcar during Jan 2-9 trip to Grand Mayan.  We were told to buy the mandatory insurance $11/day ; then again our Car rental was just $9/day for a sub-compact.  

The car was brand-new and we had no problems when we returned the car either.  The best part was there was no sign on the bumper(like AVIS) to "help" out the Cops !


----------



## wyobean (Jan 23, 2010)

*Europcar*

We rented with them the end of Nov. in Cancun.  Got a price on-line of $40 for the week, but ended up $168 with the insurance.  We took the most we could as we were going almost to Belize and the car was nice.  Didn't want to run into problems.  They were great to deal with.  Our only problem was the line when getting the car.  We waited about 2 hours total.  Then they had a car with no gas.  We insisted on a full tank.  That took over 1/2 hour.  So, just be patient.  We would rent from them again.


----------



## ultrabd (Jan 23, 2010)

*europcar*

what would someone expect to pay for midsize car for a week in cancun with the extra ins ?


----------



## CatLovers (Jan 23, 2010)

So online, I can get a mid-sized w/ Avis for USD296 for 6 days and it includes the mandatory TPL insurance.  Europcar online gives me a mid-sized for USD266 BUT it seems like I'll have to pay $11 a day for the TPL, so $66 more for a total of $332.  Suddenly Avis is looking like the better deal after all!


----------



## ultrabd (Jan 23, 2010)

*rental*

that sounds prett good . will check with avis thanks


----------



## wyobean (Jan 24, 2010)

*Weekly rate*

We just paid $186 for 6 days on Coz last week.  That was with the minimal ins.($11 per day) The end of Nov. we paid $167 out of Cancun for the max insurance for 6 days.  Time of the year? location? who knows?


----------



## easyrider (Jan 25, 2010)

CatLovers said:


> We normally rent with Avis in Mexico and we like them because they include the compulsory TPL (Third Party Liability) in their price quote.  Because we have all the other insurance covered with our credit card, the price quote we get on the Internet is the exact price we pay when we get to the counter.
> 
> However, this time, for a variety of reasons, we're considering renting with EuropCar.  Anyone rented with them recently in Mexico?  Is TPL included in their quoted rate, or did they insist that you buy additional insurance coverage when you went to sign the paperwork?
> 
> Just for information for others reading this thread, Alamo in Mexico used to quote a price online and then add a $10 per day TPL when you went to the counter.  However, I just  checked Alamo online, and it looks like they're now including the TPL in the online quote as well.



use avis


----------



## Conan (Jan 25, 2010)

The official word on Europcar insurance-included:


> *Is insurance included in the rate quoted ?*
> 
> When you rent a vehicle from Europcar, Third Party Liability cover for Bodily Injury and Property Damage will always be provided, in accordance with the legal requirements of the country of rental.
> This cover is automatically included in the rental at no extra cost. The level of coverage provided depends on local legislation and markets. Please check at car pick- up time. At time of booking Europcar always presents a summary of the covers included or excluded. Additional covers not included in the rate may always be purchased at time of rental subject to payment of an additional daily charge. Prices are displayed on the booking confirmation.
> https://www.europcar.com/EBE/module/render/FAQ-Insurances-and-Optional-Protections


However, according to extensive discussion on flyertalk.com, the folks at the Europcar desk at your airport in Mexico may not have gotten the memo, and may insist that you pay an extra US$11/day for personal liability coverage (which by its description is medical coverage for the driver and occupants having nothing to do with third party liability).


Some of the flyertalk crowd were successful in declining coverage; others after returning home fought a long battle with Europcar headquarters and eventually were able to get a refund of the optional coverage that was forced on them.


----------



## jasm (Jan 28, 2010)

*License Plates on Rentals are Different*

The sticker may be gone, but all rental cars have a special license plate...so the cops easily know it's a rental, even with no rental company sticker.


----------



## curtbrown (Jan 28, 2010)

We rented from Europcar in Puerto Vallarta last month.  We got an online price of $120.00 USD for 7 days in a Nissan Sentra.  They accepted my Visa coverage for the collision and I paid $9.00/day for the third party coverage.  No problems whatsoever.  I'd repeat if the price was right.


----------

